# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Bungalow Extension

## mcsmart

Well, here we go.
We are in the planning stage at the moment and have taken the first few steps of contacting a builder recommended by a friend. We saw the work on her house and were impressed and they only manage a small number of projects at a time, giving good sevice and attention. After a couple of months we have settled on a proposed design and they are now drafting to that. 
I am not a builders proverbial and never will be. I am a dreamer i.e. look at a 5 hr job for 3 days to make a plan and then take 3 days to execute it. There is no way I am going to build it! I will be fixing some cracks in the front room walls, knocking some tiles off the area around the soon to be removed oil heater, fixing some damp in the front verandah and other odd jobs while keeping well out of the way. 
I have learnt so much from the forums on this web site and appreciate the efforts that a lot of long term forum folk and others put in to help people. You are to be congratulated and thanks for the help so far.  :2thumbsup: 
We want the addition to be energy passive as much as we can and will spend money to save it in the long term - slap me if you like but we will borrow that little extra to reduce our energy costs and footprint.
Our block runs east west, the house front is at the street on the eatern end of the block. The extension will be out the back running long down the block to maximise northern/winter sun exposure, not wide across the back getting full summer sun. We need to knock through the existin carport on the side to get rear access. There is a hitch there already. 
I was originally all for brick veneer but now want to reduce the thermal mass of the walls and am searching for the right materials that the builder will work with. Insulation will be a key of course. We may compromise on a mix, north different from south (running down the southern fenceline). All ideas welcome - please. :Wink 1:  
We have booked 3 kW of solar panels to be fitted in March (there is another thread in it self and am happy to pass on information I have found) . This will allow us access to the 44 cent feed in tariff which is being cut (with conditions) at the end of September. 
We have settled (I think) on solar hot water with instant gas booster and plan to have gas heating, probably ducted with lots of zones.  See other thread, thanks "woodbe" and others - Open for comment.  I want a stone gas fire but dollar for dollar installation, efficiency and "what about the rest of the house" factor seems ducted is best.  For romantic affect (phwoar) we might get a methanol flame fire thingy (more research) for the living area. I bet they are good for when you have a young boy in the house - safety?????? 
I want polished concrete (see other thread) but still have some work on costing and encouraging the builder that we can do it. The idea is internal thermal mass and I think it looks soooooo good. The jury is still out but as I said to the builder, it is about solutions not problems and I think I have found a few. 
I have made a few comments about the builder as they seem to be set in their ways on what and how they build, but I like them. They took us around to meet another couple, who are using them to build, for a chat and to see their project which is at lock up and starting the second fix. Nothing but good to report. 
OK, I am going to try and attach the original and a proposed plan. This will be a slow thread but by this time next year I hope to be cracking a Coopers in front of my big double glazed windows, warming to the heat coming through from the sun and off the floor and looking at my youngun playing in a garden full of mud and muck. 
Once again, I love this forum and the effort people put in. Thanks. :Rolleyes:   original.pdf plancut.pdf

----------


## mcsmart

Righto, it's been a while.
We now are waiting for the council engineering approval, the first pass got sent back as there needed to be different footings for the reverse brick vaneer on 2 walls. 
To deck or not to deck? That is the question. We don't have to decide on that for some time. It would be nice to walk out on to a deck from the kitchen/dine area and sit next to the frangipani tree that is in the corner of the decking eating my baked beans and drinking my thick black coffee for brecky. 
But I don't do maintenance very well, am worried about spiders and stuff collecting under the decking and it will take up a lot of back yard land that our little bloke can hoon around on his scooter, bike and valuable soccer/footy, cricket land. I also reckon I would prefer that "grounded" feeling when I step outside. 
Our other option is to build steps down onto paving. The paving would feature curves around the frangi tree which would soften the square lines of the house. Happy to hear your thoughts. 
We did not end up going for the polished concrete. We are going light coloured hardwood which is timeless and a little more forgiving on older bones (I hope to be here when I am 70). The cost of the build also shocked us a bit and a few dollars here and there (decking too) will make a bit of difference. 
The solar panels are ordered and the 2 way meter installed by ETSA so even though I have not got a roof to put it on I am locked into the 44cent FIT. I have started another thread about windows. Cost again has led us to go double glazed uPVC sliding doors on the living area and for aesthetics the laundry and the rest are going to be aluminum 2x glazed. I am just interested on the glazing for the sliders......check out that thread if you are keen, not too many hits yet. 
We are pretty well packed to move out for 6 months as there will be no wet areas left. A mate has a house for us at a reasonable price and move in/move out times easy deal. So, hopefully the bulldozer moves in on the run down lean to out the back in a month or so. Photo's of the old stuff to come.....one day. Looking forward to cracking a cold pale ale in the warm back room heated up by the big window doors getting the sun hopefully by the middle of winter. Cheers.

----------


## mcsmart

All and or any comments appreciated. Its not too late. 750mm stove top gas, some sort of satin white laminate doors, laminate top - greyish - fairly tight form, pewter splash back.
I have just been looking at a thread on kitchens and we are not sure what to do about shelves in the pantry.  We are not having pullout shelves - 2 doors and slide out drawers would give me the willies I think.....wouldn't it?
A good friend helped us design and will install it....handy.  He does good work at the right price.  Gotta love mates hey!

----------


## Black Cat

I commented on the pantry shelving in the other thread. Given the layout you propose, you could simply have the drawers at the bottom (without the door over them) and doors above for your narrower shelves. That way you get the best of both worlds. Drawers substituting for lower cupboards are great if you get good strong runners for them and have them the right depth for the uses you intend them for (spices requiring shallower drawers than large cookpots, for example).

----------


## mcsmart

I like what you are saying and had not considered it and will give it some serious consideration.  I value your input (still chuckling about the other thread), thanks.  I reckon the spices are going to go in the top drawer under the stove with the big kitchen tools.  That drawer is actually going to be shallower than is shown to give 2 deeper pots'n'pan drawers (like next to the dishwasher).
I am also a little bit concerned about the fridge, sink, stove triangle but this was about the best compromise we came up with.  We really wanted a hip high oven which over-rode the corner pantry "want".  At least I can direct line from the dining/sitting area to the fridge for a beer

----------


## mcsmart

Please have a look at the kitchen and tell me what lighting you recommend.  We have envisaged 3 pendant style lights down over the sink/bench which will be over-looking the dining-living area.  The ceiling is 3 m high and we were thinking dimmable upside down bowls about 350mm diameter, spun aluminium, white inside.  Another option was a 2.5 m LED strip light hung at the right height. 
We were just discussing what to put under the side wall where the cupboards are.  The slide out ILVE exhaust fan (90 cm) has 2 lights but just wondering either side.  Should we have similar in the enclosed bifold appliance space under the back wall cupboards? 
Do we need a light in the centre of the kitchen hanging down.  I am not a fan of ceiling mounted down lights by the way.  Any ideas appreciated.  Cheers.

----------


## Black Cat

Spices actually keep better if they are maintained at an even temperature, and a coolish one at that. Not sure if under the stove is a good idea for them. Unless you insulate very effectively indeed. Maybe the top drawer of the pantry unit could be the spice drawer instead? 
I have my downlights set out at around 500mm - so in front of the cupboards (which are 450mm deep) and still very effective in terms of lighting up the work surface without shadows from the operators body interfering (as the person is 600 mm at least out, due to the width of the benchtop). I do like a main, central light in a kitchen. One a separate switch as its purpose is different to that of the task-lighting. It is just so you don't trip over the table on your way through at night. Over the top of a food servery area or table placement is best. Definitely get  a light in the appliance cabinet if you want one as they are very useful for finding those little bits of an appliance that you use once every ten years and so tend to lose at the back of the cupboard.

----------


## mcsmart

We just deferred the project.  It came to the day to sign the final paperwork, got a new final cost with the builder and it all cost too much and was going to kill our lifestyle.  A week of sleepless nights and questioning our values.  We had even packed up the kitchen and etc to move out and knock down. 
We have all the approvals to build, engineering reports and all and the builder has handed them over.  I think I will be able to write an "Idiots guide to renovating - when you don't have a builders bone in you!"  The quote given was for the knockdown of the back section of the house, addition build and we supply the tiles floorboards/tiles, kitchen, baths and fittings etc which they will fit as part of the fee.  What we will do now is seek other quotes on a "cost plus" basis.  I really feel for the builder as they have been good to us through out this process of design etc. 
We are also going to look at reducing the size, but I am concerned we will UNDERcapitalise if we just tack on as it is a bungalow in a good seaside area.  Anyway, we do feel that we made the right decission, and will get there one day.  Meanwhile we are going to also sort out the rear access and side garage carport as that will need to be done and the 3 kW solar panels are going on in 2 weeks to start dragging in that high rate tarriff. 
I also went and payed off the mortgage of the existing to make me feel a bit better and start cranking up the savings.  Better having the money up front than paying a debt.  Sooner or later the existing lean to on the back is going to crumble apart so something needs to be done....one day. 
I hope we have a good news update sometime in the next 12 months.  Any comment on the traps of "cost plus" building will be greatly appreciated.  Any advice at all actually.  Cheers.

----------

